# The Duality of the CoG and Typological Duality



## Peairtach (Dec 13, 2010)

Presbyterians believe that there is a duality in the Covenant of Grace, with not all those under the administration of the CoG being in the essence of the CoG i.e. not all being believers, which corresponds to the Visible and Invisible Church.

Is there a typological setting forth of this in the redemption of the firstborn males of Israel from death at the Passover, and in the Priests and Levites being set apart in a special way unto God, out of the people of Israel, in the place of all the firstborn males? 

Or it it a case of move along now, move along now, nothing to see here


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 22, 2010)

Bump.


----------

